# Looking for opinions!



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Picking up a new RC soon, not sure what to get. I just do some bashing, maybe some racing in the near future but nothing too competitive. Looking for something off road and big. Been running an 18MT for a few years which I love, but its time for something new. :thumbsup: Im looking at maybe a 1/10 monster truck, or 1/8 something else, and something RTR with brushless. I've looked into the E-Maxx (which looks good, waterproof and brushless, decent sized), the E-Revo (lower ground clearance, but possibly more speed?), and the Stampede, all brushless. Yeah, I've only really looked at traxxas, only brand Ive heard much about, so if you think a different brand/truck is better let me know why! Price cap for me is about 1000$, less is better (means more batteries :hat: )

Also 4 wheel drive is preferable. And durability is a must. AND electronics. Is castle creations better than the velineon?

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*SLASH 4x4*

1/10th Traxxas SLASH is a great choice. I've seen the 1/8th scale REVO and it seems out of proportion, but, I'm not near 1/8th scale a lot. Associated makes a SC10 4x4 but it's not RTR, and Losi makes a 4x4, but I'm not a fan of a LOSI diff that's inside the tranny. My losi truck always wore the PLASTIC LOCK NUT out, and it began slipping usually during the middle of a race. I may be the only one this happened to, so DON'T let me detour you on LOSI products. The LOSI is NOT RTR as far as I know either...I know HOBBY KING has some deals that are really cheap, but getting parts may prove the downfall..Good Luck...BTW: The 1/16th scale REVO'S are ballistic with a 2 cell lipo, or maybe even two. It's set up so you can run two batteries..They are very versitile, and on an oval dirt track, they are awesome....The Traxxas 1/10th RALLEY 4x4 is fun too...


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

i just got the Stampede VXL 4x4 and the truck is great. i only run a 2S lipo and dont plan on running 3S but with 2S its INSANELY fast. i love the truck because with its somewhat larger tires than most 1/10 scales, it gets over a lot of terrain. the truck is awesome for bashing, and thats why i got it. but i also took it to the track, and it does quite well. i was beating 4x4 slashes, but thats also because ive been racing for years and was a better driver than they were, but its still a decent truck on the track. despite its ride height and body roll, it doesnt tip in the corners and actually corners quite well. and if you really want it to handle aggressively, you can make changes to it to make it handle even better. but i primarily bought it for bashing, and its perfect for that. the 4x4 gets it over many different obstacles, and i like the fact that its 1/10 scale because its a big monster truck, but not HUGE and heavy where its a pain to lug it around, like my 1/8 savage monster truck was sometimes. 

i recommend looking into the stampede. its a decent truck, and $409 on amainhobbies . c o m and i got free USPS priority shipping and i had a 10% discount coupon code. so i got the truck for $368. i also ordered one of those outerware prefilter mesh things that cover your chassis to keep it clean. that was definitely worth its money.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I've been told to get the stampede and swap the chassis out for the slash chassis as its longer and wider. With bigger wheels, it would have more stability. Can anyone confirm this? Is it straight forward to do or do I need to order a bunch of slash parts?


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Tower Hobbies*

Tower Hobbies has deals where if you spend a certain amount, you save a certain amount..Examples...spend $100.00 save $15.00 spend $200.00 save 25.00 plus the shipping is FREE if you spend over $100.00..Look on the HOME PAGE for these COUPON CODES and enter the code when you fill out your order form..


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

deff cant go wrong at all with a 4x4 slash, or if you want some great stability with bigger tires, go with the E-Revo, cant beat that, and it easier than doing all the work of getting a stampede and slash and building something out of it...


----------

